

Ask HN: What's the best way to distribute closed beta invites? - mbenjaminsmith

I'm about ready to launch a mobile/social webapp and wanted to get people involved in a closed beta. I was wondering if people could recommend good places to give away beta invites as well as any tips people had for handling them. Thanks...
======
rokhayakebe
InviteShare

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Thanks, will do.

------
milkshakes
i'll take one,

narf at milk shakes dotorg

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Thanks, I'll make sure you get one.

